# Actually on CNN



## Jade Tigress (Mar 28, 2010)

I was looking at the news this morning and saw this article. I had to do a double take to make sure I was on CNN and not The Onion. LOL!


> *(CNN)* -- A Pennsylvania man attempted to resuscitate "a  road-killed opossum," state police say.
> But this was one possum  who wasn't playing possum -- the ugly creature remained dead.





> Several witnesses observed Wolfe's failed resurrection of the flattened  marsupial, police said. It was not immediately clear how he endeavored  to restore the possum's life.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2010)

How can they charge him?!  He tried to save that possum's life!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope it had nothing to do with mouth to...... opossum mouth??? Wait I know, it is mouth to snout.


----------



## Flea (Mar 28, 2010)

I think the real question here is not _how_ he wanted to revive the possum, but *why*.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 28, 2010)

No, the real question is why was this guy off his meds?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2010)

Flea said:


> I think the real question here is not _how_ he wanted to revive the possum, but *why*.


 
Dammit, man!  It's a POSSUM!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 29, 2010)

The guy was drunk, but I mean...really? Even stone cold drunk you're trying to revive a road kill possum???!!! LMAO!!!!


----------

